# moved or just gone ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been using an antibiotic that works exceptionally well on wounds (dog and cat). It is called Animax but also has been called Derm-vet, panalog generic and quadritop. I use to get it from an on-line company at a website called "mydoghasfleas" ; yet this year in my attempts to get some the site will not come up at all. (This is a site where one can purchase Rx meds without a Rx from a local vet as there is a vet on-call there who will provide it.)

Does anyone know what happened to this site? Where it moved to? Where I can get the same option (no vet Rx) somewhere else?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Laws have changed. Place may no longer be able to operate. All thanks to hippies worried about antibiotics in their food, which was not really a real issue, but gee thanks for making it more expensive to farm without being a big corporation with a vet on staff.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like the law caught up with him Sept 2017 and put him out of business and in jail.
https://www.justice.gov/usao-cdca/p...y-selling-pet-meds-without-prescriptions-some
_
In a plea agreement filed in United States District Court, Gerson admitted that he “knowingly distributed, transported and sold the prescription animal drugs Comfortis and Ciprofloxacin in interstate commerce” to an undercover law enforcement officer in Missouri in August 2016. Gerson at the time knew that the drug had been smuggled into the United States “because the drugs were foreign-market branded and not approved by the U.S. FDA for entry into the United States.” 

Gerson also admitted that he sold foreign market pesticides – animal flea and tick products not approved for sale and distribution in the United States – to an undercover law enforcement officer in Washington in June 2012.


Gerson pleaded guilty today before United States District Judge R. Gary Klausner, who is scheduled to sentence Gerson and his company on December 11.


In the plea agreement, prosecutors and Gerson have agreed that the appropriate sentence in this case is 30 months in federal prison and a fine of $200,000. The final sentence will be determined by Judge Klausner, and if the judge decides to deviate from the agreed-upon sentence both parties have the right to withdraw from the plea agreement and proceed to trial.


In addition to the prison sentence and criminal fine, Gerson has agreed to the entry of a $2.5 million forfeiture judgment which will require Gerson to forfeit the proceeds of his long-running scheme._


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Well that's....disappointing to say the least. Wow.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Much of our "system" is good; however, here in the USA some of it is broken. I understand the legality of what occurred in this case. Speaking strictly from my own personal situation, I simply cannot justify the outcome in this case on a moral plane. To me helping others without hurting them is a priority. For many of us who cannot afford a vet yet have dealt with situations concerning our animals on the farm enough to understand what we need when certain medical conditions arise this particular method/entity of getting Rx for animals will be missed.


----------

